# Does this mean...



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

...I knead a new avatar?

Obituary for the Pillsbury Doughboy

It is with the saddest heart that we must pass on the following news. Please join in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71. He was buried in a lightly greased coffin. 
Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, Captain Crunch and King Arthur. 
The gravesite was piled high with flours. Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded. 
Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was not considered to be a very smart cookie, wasting most of his dough on half baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times, he still as a crusty old man was considered as a roll model by millions. 
Doughboy is survived by his wife, Play Dough, and his two children, John Dough and Jane Dough, and another one in the oven. He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart. 
The funeral was at 3:50 and lasted about 20 minutes.

_Courtesy of The Baking Circle's SouthernBelle_


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)




----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Kyle... that is tooooo funny! Sad, but funny!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)




----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Hilarious !!:lol: :lol: 

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Doughn't you at yeast have proof of his passing? If it's true, it would really be crummy!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The scene after the acquisition of Pilsbury by General Mills


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Oh Mezz, of you were trying to get a rise out of us it worked. Too bad the doughboy is toast!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The Killing Fields! When will the madness end!?!?!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

That is a grisly scene indeed! Maybe it's Mexican Day of the Dead??


----------

